# Vì sao bạn mất ngủ?



## Tu Anh (27/3/19)

Một giấc ngủ ngon và cuối ngày sẽ giúp bạn lấy lại năng lượng và tinh thần được nghỉ ngơi sau nhiều giờ làm việc căng thẳng. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng có thể dễ dàng chìm vào giấc ngủ và ngon giấc cho đến sáng hôm sau. Theo khảo sát tại các thành phố lớn thì tỷ lệ người bị mất ngủ khá cao, họ cứ mãi trằn trọc, lăn qua lộn lại hàng tiếng đồng hồ nhưng chẳng thể chợp mắt nổi. Hãy cùng Thegioinem.com tìm hiểu nguyên nhân Vì Sao Bạn Bị Mất Ngủ? qua bài viết bên dưới để tìm cách khắc phục nhé.






Các Nguyên Nhân Gây Ra Tình Trạng Mất Ngủ Phổ Biến Ở Nhiều Người​
*Sau đây là 7 nguyên nhân phổ biến khiến nhiều người bị mất ngủ hằng đêm mà bạn nên lưu ý để tránh nhé:*






_Để Bụng Đói Khi Ngủ Khiến Cơ Thể Bạn Khó Chịu, Ngủ Không Trọn Giấc_​





_Stress - là yếu tố khiến bạn suy nghĩ liên tục, khó có giấc ngủ ngon _​





_Môi trường ngủ quá nhiều ánh sáng sẽ kích thích hệ thần kinh hoạt động , kéo dài sự tỉnh táo_​





_Ăn quá no- điều này khiến hệ tiêu hóa tăng cường hoạt động, nặng bụng, khó chịu_​





_Làm việc vào buổi tối sẽ ảnh hưởng đến tinh thần của bạn, stress_​





_Phòng ngủ bừa bộn, không sạch sẽ cũng là nhân tố quyết định không nhỏ đến chất lượng giấc ngủ_​





_Vitamin là dược phẩm có khả năng kích thích, khiến bạn khó buồn ngủ_​
_Bên trên là những lý do khiến bạn mất ngủ mà ad đã sưu tập được từ nguồn kenh14, hy vọng sẽ giúp ích được cho các bạn đọc giả thân yêu của Thegioinem.com nè ^^_


----------

